# Cornelis Venema's New Full-Length Book...



## bookslover (Nov 16, 2006)

...is now available: "The Gospel of Free Acceptance in Christ: An Assessment of the Reformation and 'New Perspectives' on Paul" from the Banner of Truth Trust. It's 358 pages and $28.00

Go to: www.banneroftruth.org. It's right there on the home page.

Go Cornelis!


----------

